# 50 gallon batch of dragon blood.



## jamesngalveston (Jul 16, 2013)

i just happen to find a 75 gallon stainless barrel cheap, and the same place had two 25 gallon conical fermenters....i bought all of it.
in honor of dragon dave, my first wine will be a 50 gallon batch of dragon blood. just send my helper to buy all the fruit and sugar at samsclub. bought a 1 1/2 transfer pump, to move it all from one to the other.
thanks dragondave....you are not just an inspiration for wine making, you have reached icon status...


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 16, 2013)

:<

I have a thought, and that is that the rate at which you master certain things is related to the length of the learning feedback loop. Some hobbies give very immediate feedback, allowing early mastery. Other hobbies have a longer feedback loop, wherein you don't get your feedback (positive or negative) for a year or two or sometimes more. Gardening, for example, has a long feedback loop. I have gardened for years, both in the yard and my tropical greenhouse, and yet I don't consider myself a master. After 9 years I have yet to master the pruning and chill cycle needed to get my [expletive deleted] lychee tree to bloom at the right time.

Winemaking has a long learning feedback loop.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 16, 2013)

I totaly agree with you. I have been gardening for most of my life, even though I may know more then someone that is just starting a small garden of tomatoes and cucumbers, i will never know what my mother knew about companion planting that she learned in a lifetime.
I have been a woodworker building fine things, I am no master, and will not be.
I have reconstructed million dollar homes, I will never be a master carpenter.
I will never be a master wine maker, but I will make wine, that I enjoy if no one else does, if its one gallon are 100. Its what I made.bad good are different.
Thank you stressbaby...you made a very good point.


----------



## Tess (Jul 16, 2013)

Good Score James congratulation!!!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 16, 2013)

Sometimes you get lucky. Sometimes you dont..thanks tess.


----------



## cimbaliw (Jul 16, 2013)

James, you are the man! Two thumbs up for the acknowledgement of D. Dave's contribution of DB. Congratulations on the acquisition, very happy for you my friend.

BC


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 17, 2013)

That's a LOT of DB. 

Very nice score.


----------



## Elmer (Jul 17, 2013)

50 gallons of DB = many, many gallons of Goop!

Have fun!


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow. Envious!
Congrats on the score!


----------



## FABulousWines (Jul 17, 2013)

James, you sure know how to live large! I will be interested in tracking your progress. I hope it goes well.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 17, 2013)

i am tired of making 25 bottles of db, a week later not having any..
everyone loves the stuff....this time i will ask they all help out with the bottling....


----------



## FABulousWines (Jul 17, 2013)

LOL, now I know why you have been dumpster diving. Of course if you have enough smaller vessels you wouldn't necessarily have to bottle it all at one time. Maybe bottle half and let the rest bulk age for a few more weeks? Just a thought. I can't imagine bottling 50 gallons in one go.

I did a bottle count last night. I am up to about 90, but I know that is on the low end of folks on here. I am working on it!


----------



## winointraining (Jul 17, 2013)

if they like the db that much, you may not end up with many bottles after the bottling. lol


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 18, 2013)

some are going in recycled boxes some in 1.75, a couple of 5 gallon for parties, the rest in .750...
added pnuematics to my corker.


----------



## Tess (Jul 20, 2013)

Your hard core Dave. Have you started this yet?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 20, 2013)

yea...it started...just a little hard to mix...


----------



## Rampage4all (Jul 20, 2013)

Use a boat paddle


----------



## geek (Jul 20, 2013)

james,

what ratio are you or did you use for the fruit ingredients?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 20, 2013)

i got my kayak paddle. lol


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 20, 2013)

i bought i special ordered 400 lbs of triple berry


----------



## geek (Jul 20, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> i bought i special ordered 400 lbs of triple berry



wow...how much you paid and where did you order?


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 20, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> i just happen to find a 75 gallon stainless barrel cheap, and the same place had two 25 gallon conical fermenters....i bought all of it.
> in honor of dragon dave, my first wine will be a 50 gallon batch of dragon blood. just send my helper to buy all the fruit and sugar at samsclub. bought a 1 1/2 transfer pump, to move it all from one to the other.
> thanks dragondave....you are not just an inspiration for wine making, you have reached icon status...



Great Scott! 

That is a LOT of dragons blood!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 20, 2013)

well i couldnt concetrate on my other wines becuase everyone wants the dang drgon blood...figured might as well make enough to last.


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 20, 2013)

We need some pictures of this setup!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 20, 2013)

i know...if theres no pic it aint happening...my camera is shot on my phone, my sis, just got a mini ipad..she said she would take some of it.


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 21, 2013)

*Awesome!*



jamesngalveston said:


> thanks dragondave....you are not just an inspiration for wine making, you have reached icon status...


 
I am humbled by your enthusiasm, and inspired by your innovation, James!

If I had the tank to make 250 bottles at a time, I would. My "big fermenter" is my 32 gallon food-grade trash can. I make 18 gallon DB batches in there.

They don't stay around long either...


----------



## Tess (Jul 21, 2013)

yes I want picture!!


----------



## Fordguy (Jul 21, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> I am humbled by your enthusiasm, and inspired by your innovation, James!
> 
> If I had the tank to make 250 bottles at a time, I would. My "big fermenter" is my 32 gallon food-grade trash can. I make 18 gallon DB batches in there.
> 
> They don't stay around long either...



If I may ask, where did you get a 32 gallon food grade container? Is that what they sell as trash cans at Home Depot or Lowes?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 21, 2013)

Dave I actually went to used restaraunt supply place looking for 5 deep dish stainless baking pans, to put boiled shrimp in, for a party. I asked the owner of the place if he had any large glass bottles. He said no, and asked me what i was going to do with them...when i told him i make my own wine, he said he has some fermenters, and a large tank. So i got the tank and the two fermenters for 400. After getting the home, I figured, wtf....make some dragon blood...lol


----------



## DaveL (Jul 21, 2013)

Careful of the law


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 21, 2013)

in texas we can make 200 gallons per year, i am way below that.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 21, 2013)

Everythin is bigger in Texas.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 21, 2013)

well , not everything, lol..


----------



## DaveL (Jul 21, 2013)

In VA you can only give 1 liter or bottle a year to any 1 individual. Matters not to me just be careful.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 22, 2013)

DaveL said:


> In VA you can only give 1 liter or bottle a year to any 1 individual. Matters not to me just be careful.



Ooops...


----------



## jswordy (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 24, 2013)

Where are the pictures damnit?  I want to see this setup.


----------



## FABulousWines (Jul 25, 2013)

No pics, didn't happen.


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 28, 2013)

Fordguy said:


> If I may ask, where did you get a 32 gallon food grade container? Is that what they sell as trash cans at Home Depot or Lowes?


 
Yes. The Rubbermade Roughneck (gray ones) Line are "food safe" compliant.


----------



## Fordguy (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks, I just got one and I'm making a double batch. That makes it so much easier, also it allows you to work with a lot more fruit. Why didn't I do this a few years ago.


----------



## Tess (Jul 29, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> in texas we can make 200 gallons per year, i am way below that.



Ya know, I dont even know how they can possibly know or audit what I make in one year in the privacy of my basement. Not like I sell it or keep records. I cant see them storming my basement any time soon either. I wouldnt worry to much about it to be honest


----------



## Tess (Jul 29, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> Yes. The Rubbermade Roughneck (gray ones) Line are "food safe" compliant.



Do you just rack it into several glass carboys to clear?


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes, just siphon or pump it off the lees into several carboys when it's dry. Stabilize and clear in the carboys. It's just that easy!


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm still waiting for pictures of this "alleged" 50 gallon DB operation.


----------



## Tess (Jul 29, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> I'm still waiting for pictures of this "alleged" 50 gallon DB operation.



lol Lets see it James! Thanks Dave. I think I might just go that rout on my next batch


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 29, 2013)

no pictures....we going to do better then that...we been taking some footage, and soon as the first bottle is full, I will post on youtube.promise dave....i want you to see this mess...


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks, James. I can't wait!


----------



## Tess (Jul 29, 2013)

Dave your original recipe has to racking to a carboy a couple of times. How many carboys do you need to have on standby to do that much. lol. I need to buy more I bet. Cool James looking forward to it myself!!


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 29, 2013)

I currently own 13 carboys, Tess. That seems to be the optimal number for my production level.


----------



## Tess (Jul 29, 2013)

I wish I had that kinda room right now. Half of my wine room is filled with Hard wood flooring and other building material from building this house thats still not finished. Maybe some day soon lol


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

What is dragon blood and where can I find the recipe? (and now I slowly walk away and hide under the bed because I know you all are about to rip me a new one because I don't know what dragon blood is)


----------



## geek (Jul 30, 2013)

check this out:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f68/dragon-blood-15-days-31996/


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

geek said:


> check this out:
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f68/dragon-blood-15-days-31996/



OMG!!!!!!! Where has this been all my life!!! That sounds AND looks DELICIOUS!!! I have to try it!! Thank you very much for the link!!!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 30, 2013)

there has been a few changes, ask dave for the final recipe


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> there has been a few changes, ask dave for the final recipe



Is the final recipe posted on here somewhere?


----------



## Deezil (Jul 30, 2013)

LAgreeneyes said:


> Is the final recipe posted on here somewhere?



I believe the PDF in this post, is the most recent


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

Deezil said:


> I believe the PDF in this post, is the most recent



Ooooooo, YES !!!!!!!!

I am printing it out so that I can make sure that I have ALL of my ingredients. This will be a weekend project, so that I will have NO interruptions. YES!!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## beardy (Jul 30, 2013)

Deezil said:


> I believe the PDF in this post, is the most recent



I've downloaded that file 3 times now and it will not open for me.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 30, 2013)

beardy said:


> I've downloaded that file 3 times now and it will not open for me.



Using Adobe Reader?
Have you tried just 'opening' the file?
You can save it once its open too


----------



## beardy (Jul 30, 2013)

Deezil said:


> Using Adobe Reader?
> Have you tried just 'opening' the file?
> You can save it once its open too



Yup. Says no file exists.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 30, 2013)

Hmm, thats weird..
Uploading it here, maybe this'll work? 

View attachment Wine_Made_Easy 2.0.pdf


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 30, 2013)

With James banned we'll never get to see this alleged 50 gallon batch /singletear


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned? for what?


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 30, 2013)

Can't find the thread on my phone. Iirc robie banned him?


----------



## cedarswamp (Jul 31, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Banned? for what?



Unpopular recipe. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f5/wine-old-way-39595/index2.html


----------



## beardy (Jul 31, 2013)

cedarswamp said:


> Unpopular recipe.
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f5/wine-old-way-39595/index2.html



Hahahahaha!! I hope they didn't really. If anyone had read his prior comments/threads they would know he wasnt serious. I AM new to this forum and I caught it instantly. "6 phases of the moon"! Hahaha


----------



## Deezil (Jul 31, 2013)

"They" really did. 

Were it a joke, there's a forum for that.
This isn't our first time around the block.

But if you notice, that particular thread is in the Beginner's Section; you know, where people trying to find their feet in this wine making world tend to ask questions. 

Had it been in the Joke forum, Moderators would have probably been 'in on it'. But this is a learning environment, and there's a lot of effort put into keeping this place positive as well as informative. There's a point where 'positive' becomes obstructive to the 'informative' aspect, hence the Joke forum. 

The separation is needed; people need their questions addressed seriously in the Beginner's Section, so everything is approached with that mindset. If someone newer than anyone posting here - like those several hundred (at almost any given time) who are Visitors - have it in their mind that a particular topic is supposed to be addressed with informative answers, yet all they find is a bunch of jacking around... 

Answer me this, if you were a teacher and someone strolled into your classroom and told you they dont give a... You wouldn't tolerate them for very long would you? About as much toleration as James received?



jamesngalveston said:


> and i am sure your thoughts now are ban this guy.
> go ahead, i really do not give a ksksksksk,



Ask; ye shall receive.


----------

